# Nutria



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen hat jemand Erfahrung, wie man am einfachsten ein Nutria der sich im Gartenteich bzw. in meinem Schwimmteich anscheinend recht wohlfühlt zu Fangen oder allgemein gesagt zu entfernen. Es ist zwar ein posierliches Tier nur richtet es an den Pflanzen erheblichen Schaden an. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

Hey - das ist ja der Hammer - was es alles in einem Garten so gibt. Schade, daß das Tier so gefräßig ist - wäre sicher schon zu beobachten.

Tips hab ich leider keine - hatte noch keine Begegnung mit einem Nutria.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

is ja arg... Sachen gibt's...

ich kenn nur größere Lebend-Fallen... quasi Käfige, die zuklappen wenn er im Inneren das Fressen schnappt... vielleicht kann Dir ein Jäger/Förster helfen?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

Aem , bitte was ist ein Nutria ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

Hi Dancer,

is ne Art "Wasser"ratz...

Goggle sagt dazu  http://www.tierenzyklopaedie.de/tiere/nutria.html

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

man kann aber auch BIBER dazu sagen   
Sumpfbiber oder Biberratte trifft es auch ganz gut


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

*Aha*

Hi,

jetzt weis ich selber erstmal worum es geht. Ich hatte auch absolut keine Ahnung, was sich hinter diesem Begriff "versteckt"

Leider auch von mir keine Tipps


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

In der Südpfalz gibt es Biberratten?

Sachen gibt es!


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juli 2003)

Hallo, leider gibt es die Biberraten werde es mal mit einer lebendfalle versuchen da wir selbst drei Katzen haben und die nicht verletzen möchte. was mich verwunder die respektiern die Biberratte.
Hi Susanne das beobachten wäre nicht nur schön, bei uns ist es schön. Das Tier läßt mich auf ca 5m an sich herankommen und demonstriert mir in unserem Schwimmteich seine perfekten schwimmkünste, einfach beeindruckend. wenn er nicht so ein Pflanzenraudi währe könnte ich mich direkt mit im anfreunden.  
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

Ja echt schade Günter, daß der so gerne Pflanzen ist - Teichpflanzen! Wenn es eine bestimmte Vorliebe hätte  und z.B. nur Wasserlilien futtern würde, könnte man ja davon genug züchten - aber so....

.... was machste damit, wenn Du sie eingefangen hast - irgendwo anders aussetzen oder als Katzenfutter verarbeiten? Was willste denn als Köder benutzen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

In den Zooligischen-Garten bringen, könnte man!  :sleepingcow: 

Wenn der Zoo die Tiere annehmen würde. Das wär eine Atraktion!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

hallo günther,

meines wissens sind nur lebendfallen geeignet - aber schaue bitte daß du dieses imposante tierchen sehr schnell loswirst sonst kannst du dich vor tunneln und kanälen so etwa 10-20cm unter der wasseroberfläche nicht mehr retten - die tiere buddeln wie verrückt und sie lieben es die pflanzen von unten an den wurzeln beginnend zu verspeisen - desweiteren sind sie gebährfreudig ohne ende   - aber da fehlt bei dir ja noch das gegenstück.

bei uns am dorfbach sind von diesen tierchen auch eine unmenge vorhanden und die jäger versuchen seit jahren einzudämmen - da hatte bei uns vor jahren einer eine nutriazucht (wegen der felle) und dem sind wohl einige ausgebüchst gewesen und dann begann das übel - der ganze dorfbach ist bei uns mittlerweile über große strecken am ufer unterhölt und selbst mein dobermann hat sich nicht mehr hingetraut weil er überall einbrach.

viel glück jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juli 2003)

Das klingt ja gut, Jürgen!  :angry:


----------



## Haggard (12. Nov. 2020)

Heute kam ich von der Arbeit, die meisten Pflanzen ausgebuddelt und zerschreddert...Der Skimmer voll mit Wurzeln und zerkleinerten Pflanzenteilen.

Ist wohl eine junge Bisamratte oder Nutria.Keine Ahnung wo das Biest hergekommen ist, jedenfalls habe ich es fangen können. Ich bringe das Tier weit weg.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> weit weg.


Zum Grill


----------



## Tomy26 (12. Nov. 2020)

Sind doch süß ! Zum glück nicht bei mir im Gaten sondern auf bei einem Ausflug gesehen !


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2020)

Also wenn ich da Bilder von anderen Opfern sehe finde ich da nichts


Tomy26 schrieb:


> süß


Sorry Matthias, aber es passt gerade hier rein.


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2020)

Ich hatte mal den zu Besuch, fängt auch mit N an ist aber ein Nerz.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/sam_0711i-jpg.143792/


----------



## Sanny219 (13. Nov. 2020)

Wir haben auch welche ... narürlich nicht an unserem Teich. Bring den am besten mit Leckerchen an ein anderes Gewässer... der soll sich ja wohl fühlen.


----------



## Haggard (13. Nov. 2020)

Das Tier habe ich gestern Abend noch an einem großen Teich, mit viel Vegetation ausgesetzt.


----------



## Tomy26 (13. Nov. 2020)

@troll20 Sorry aber süß war auch nur  ich habe zur Zeit ein Rattenproblem und die sind nur etwas keiner.


----------



## Mathias2508 (17. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich da Bilder von anderen Opfern sehe finde ich da nichts
> 
> Sorry Matthias, aber es passt gerade hier rein.
> Anhang anzeigen 220510


Passt schon,Ja der Otter war ganz schön fleißig. Innerhalb von zwei Tagen 9 Kois weg. Haben erstmal einen Stromzaun um den Teich gestellt. Jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## troll20 (17. Nov. 2020)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Haben erstmal einen Stromzaun um den Teich gestellt.


Hoffentlich gleich so eingestellt, das dieses ...... , fertig gegrillt auf den Teller fällt.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Nov. 2020)

Nutria soll durchaus schmecken, genauso wie Waschbär 
diese Viecher möchte ich aber auch nicht am Teich haben, bei mir tobt sich gerade mein Hund wieder an den Ratten aus 
Schlimm genug was die Biester so alles anknabbern.


----------

